# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Musical Fidelity X-10

## KOKAR

line-level preamplifier, το Review του συγκεκριμένου προενισχυτή είναι *εδώ*




Μερικές φώτο φαίνονται παρακάτω...








το σχέδιο του Χ10-D



και του κινεζου....

----------

AKHS (11-11-12), 

FH16 (07-11-12), 

moutoulos (05-11-12)

----------


## KOKAR

ένας φίλος που είχε φτιάξει μερικές πλακέτες μου έδωσε και εμένα μια ... thanks Τάκη
εδώ είναι η πλακέτα μονταρισμένη

----------

picdev (05-11-12)

----------


## KOKAR

όπως θα είδατε ο προενισχυτής δουλεύει με 12ν AC και με πολλαπλασιασμό τάσης ανεβάζει την τάση που χρειαζετε για να 
λειτουργήσει.
επειδή όμως εγω θέλω να του βάλω και μια *ΕΜ84* που μου ειχε χαρίσει ο ikaros (thanks Βαγγέλη) γεννήθηκε ένα μικρο
πρόβλημα, η λάμπα EM84 χρειάζεται τάση 200 με 250ν .....
το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με μια κατασκευή που είχα κάνει παλαιοτέρα και την εχω ανεβάσει *εδω* ---> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46894
Μετατροπή τάσης από 12ν DC σε 280ν DC....
το κύκλωμα...

----------

ΠΑΝ (05-11-12)

----------


## KOKAR

η λίστα με τα υλικά του Buffer


R1 = 2,2 Ω 8 Watt Carbon film resistor 
R2 , R6 = 6,8 kΩ Metal film resistors 
R3 , R7 = 4,7 kΩ Metal film resistors 
R4 , R8 = 33 Ω Metal film resistors 
R5 , R9 = 330 Ω Metal film resistors 
R10 = 330 Ω Metal film resistors 
R101 , R201 = 1 MΩ Metal film resistors 
R102 , R202 = 1 MΩ Metal film resistors 
R103 , R203 = 1 kΩ Metal film resistors 
R104 , R204 = 8,2 kΩ Metal film resistors 
R105 , R205 = 56 kΩ	 Metal film resistors 
R106 , R206 = 1,5 kΩ	 Metal film resistors 
R107 , R207 = 1,8 MΩ Metal film resistors 
R108 , R208 = 10 kΩ	 Metal film resistors 
R109 , R209 = 470 kΩ Metal film resistors 
R110 , R210 = 470 kΩ Metal film resistors 


C1,C5=470 μf / 35 V (Electrolytic cap- Lead Pitch 5mm)
C2,C3,C4,C6 ,C7 ,C8=1000 μf/35V (Electrolytic cap-Lead Pitch 5mm)
C9 , C10 = 1000 μf / 16 V (Electrolytic cap- Lead Pitch 5mm)
C101 , C201 =0,22μf /250V (Polypropylene cap- Lead Pitch 10mm)
C102 ,C202 = 0,22μf / 250V (Polypropylene cap Lead Pitch 10mm)
C103 , C203 = 220pf / 160 V (Polystyrene cap- Lead Pitch 12.5mm)
C104 , C204 =2,2μf / 250V (Polypropylene cap- Lead Pitch 23mm)
C105 , C205 = 10μf / 50V (Electrolytic cap- Lead Pitch 4mm)


D1 , D2 , D3 , D4 ,D5 ,D6 = ultrafast 1N4007 (Diode)
T1 , T2 = BC 337 (Transistor)
T3 , T4 = BC 327 (Transistor)
V101 , V201 = ECC88 , 6922 
LED = RED 


Transformer 12Vac/ 2A 


αντί για 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς παράλληλα 1000μF/16v
έβαλα ένα 3300μF/16v αυτός είναι για την εξομάλυνση των νημάτων
και αντι για την ultrafast 1N4007 εβαλα την MUR180E
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data.../MUR180E-D.PDF 


ο λόγος που έκανα τις αλλαγές είναι γιατί αυτά είχα στο συρτάρι μου....

----------


## KOKAR

η πλακετα


*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ :*
η πλακέτα δεν είναι 1:1 !!

----------


## lazarost

Θελω και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω......ζηλευωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω !!!!!!!!!!!!Εχεις καμια πλακετα και για μας γιατι βαριεμε να φτιαξω ????

----------


## KOKAR

ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι οι λάμπες 6922 ειναι ευγενική χορηγία του Λαζάρου , thanks φιλε

σειρά έχει τώρα το κουτί και η διάταξη των πλακετών....
ο πεθερός μου ειχε πάρει ενα ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή MPG2 ο οποίος είχε βγει σε αχρηστία και μου τον έδωσε....
το κουτί είναι συμπαθητικό

----------


## KOKAR

> Θελω και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω......ζηλευωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω !!!!!!!!!!!!Εχεις καμια πλακετα και για μας γιατι βαριεμε να φτιαξω ????



φιλε την πλακέτα όπως ειπα και στην αρχή μου την έδωσε ένας φιλος.... μακάρι να ειχα και να στην έδινα

----------


## KOKAR

η πλακέτα μπήκε στο κουτί και ο λόγος που "λάτρεψα" αυτό το κουτί είναι το μπροστινό "παράθυρο" που είχε
ο δέκτης για τα νούμερα του καναλιού..... από αυτό το παράθυρο θα φαίνεται η λάμπα EM84.
















φυσικά τα RCA που εχει το κουτι θα αντικατασταθούν με άλλα γιατι αυτά είναι Γ.Τ.Π ....

----------

picdev (05-11-12)

----------


## lazarost

Φτου .........πρεπει να καθησω να σχεδιασω τωρα ή να το φτιαξω σε κλασικο Ρ2Ρ οπως φτιαχνω τον ενισχυτη ????

----------


## lazarost

Κωστα παρα πολυ ομορφο το μηχανημα.Αντε με το καλο να το ακους.Ερωτηση τωρα........Η 6922 αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ιδια με την 6111 ??????Αν ναι να τον σχεδιασω με αυτες τις μικρουλες γιατι δεν εχω 6922.

----------


## KOKAR

Λάζαρε πρόσεχε !
το σχέδιο αυτο το λένε προενισχυτή αλλά εχει *κέρδος 1db* , άλλοι πάλι το λένε σαν buffer !

οταν το τελειώσω θα ανεβάσω και τα τεστ

υ.γ
o λόγος που μπήκα στην διαδικασία να τον φτιάξω είναι για να τον συνδυάσω με ενα NAD 302
o οποίος εχει την έξοδο του προενυσχητη του με γεφύρωμα στο τελικό στάδιο οπότε και θα 
τον παρεμβάλλω σε αυτό το σημείο

----------


## Costis Ni

Οχι δεν είναι buffer. Είναι προενισχυτής με πολλή ανάδραση. 
Αναμένουμε ακουστικές εντυπώσεις, γιατί κι εγώ ασχολούμαι μ αυτές τελευταία.

Τα "φινιστρίνια" πώς τα φτιαξες;;;

----------


## KOKAR

> Οχι δεν είναι buffer. Είναι προενισχυτής με πολλή ανάδραση. 
> Αναμένουμε ακουστικές εντυπώσεις, γιατί κι εγώ ασχολούμαι μ αυτές τελευταία.
> 
> Τα "φινιστρίνια" πώς τα φτιαξες;;;



προενισχυτης με 1db κερδος ? 
τα φινιστρινια όπως τα λες μου τα φτιάχτηκαν σε laser

----------


## KOKAR

όποιος βαριέται να το φτιάξει υπάρχει στο ebay σε δημοπρασία !


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Musical-Fi...item19d681380f

----------


## Costis Ni

Ναι, με 1db, έχει 40 καντάρια ανάδραση. 2 στάδια γειωμένης καθόδου, κι ανάδραση από την άνοδο του 2ου στην κάθοδο του 1ου.

Φτου γμτ να μην πουλάνε τέτοια , είναι πολύ ωραία...

----------


## KOKAR

κάποια στιγμή το είχαν και σαν ΚΙΤ στο ebay, ο Phat ειχε πάρει ενα τέτοιο
τώρα που το έψαξα ξανά δεν το βρηκα

----------


## KOKAR

παντως στο review λεει τα παρακατω

Anthony swears up and down that the X-10D does not add distortion or alter frequency response (footnote 1).
 "The figures we're getting from this thing have never been achieved with tubes before," he crows.
 "Distortion is less than 0.01% from 10Hz to 100kHz. Signal/Noise ratio is way better than 90dB. Frequency response is flat from 10Hz to 100kHz."
 I would assume that any slight loss of information is due to the cabling and connectors.

Footnote 1: Actually, according to a friend who has measured the X-10D, it actually has 1dB of gain. 
This is enough to make A/B comparisons tricky in that the sound with the Musical Fidelity buffer
 is slightly louder than without, which will be perceived as "better dynamics," "more detail," etc.—*John Atkinson

*http://www.stereophile.com/tubepreamps/873/#

----------


## Costis Ni

Ανεβαίνει η ανάδραση, πέφτει η παραμόρφωση. Λογικότατο.

----------


## moutoulos

> κάποια στιγμή το είχαν και σαν ΚΙΤ στο ebay, ο Phat ειχε πάρει ενα τέτοιο
> τώρα που το έψαξα ξανά δεν το βρηκα



Κώστα τι εννοείς, κάτι σαν αυτό?.

----------


## chris73

Ωραία κατάσταση!
 Καλά ακούσματα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα τι εννοείς, κάτι σαν αυτό?.



ναι βρε, που το ξετρύπωσες ?

----------


## KOKAR

σήμερα ο λιγοστός μου χρόνος αφιερώθηκε στο να καλλωπίσω την κατασκευή γιατί το χθεσινό δεν μου κάθισε καλά !
εχθές ήταν έτσι....


σήμερα είναι κάπως έτσι

----------

picdev (07-11-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Κώστα 
Αμα μου βάλετε 10 κατασκευές δίπλα -δίπλα (απ όλον το κόσμο) δεν πιστεύω να ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΕΙΑΞΕΙ ΕΣΥ

ΑΝΤΕ καλορίζικο κι αυτό

----------


## Dimitris AR

Κωστα ( Kokar ) ειναι σαφως πολυ καλυτερο στην τελευταια φωτο , οσο για το σχεδιο μπορεις να το πεις buffer διοτι δεν κανει σχεδον καθολου ενισχυση και ουτε κανει αναστροφη φασεως , το πρωτο σταδιο αναστρεφει, το δευτερο ξανα-αναστρεφει και ερχομαστε παλι στα ιδια ως προς την φαση .

----------


## KOKAR

αυτό που έκανα σήμερα ήταν η πίσω πλευρά του κουτιού καθώς και οι συνδέσεις IN-OUT 
και το τροφοδοτικό του DC-DC Converter

----------


## p270

αν θελει καποιος το σχεδιο του τυπωμενου 1:1 θα προσπαθησω να το σκαναρω και να το ανεβασω επισης για οδηγιες αν και ειναι πανευκολο μπορω να δωσω αφου εχω το original 

kokar ακομα βλεπω το παλευεις αντε φτιαξτω να το ακουσεις

----------

moutoulos (07-11-12)

----------


## KOKAR

Παναγιώτη με τον λιγοστό χρόνο που έχω πάλι καλά να λες...

----------


## p270

ποσο εχει περασει απο τοτε που στο εδωσα πανε 2 χρονια ;

----------


## KOKAR

> ποσο εχει περασει απο τοτε που στο εδωσα πανε 2 χρονια ;



βρε καλώς τον !
Τάκη το έχω γράψει στο δεύτερο ποστ αλλά θα το πω ξανά, σε ευχαριστώ για την πλακέτα !
οσο για τα δυο χρόνια ναι έχεις δίκιο αλλά η καλή δουλειά αργεί να γίνει !

----------


## Costis Ni

Αντε βρε παιδι τελειωνε να μας πεις!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

ενα μικρο βήμα και σήμερα....

έκανα την δοκιμή χρησιμοποιώντας τον Η/Υ σαν γεννήτρια
η πρώτη μέτρηση ηταν να δω τι παραμόρφωση εχει το PC σαν γεννήτρια και αυτό που είδα ήταν το παρακάτω
(ενα μεγάλο thanks στον Παναγιώτη που με βοήθησε το πρόγραμμα)



εδώ βλέπουμε οτι το PC σαν γεννήτρια έχει μια παραμόρφωση κοντά στο 0,11%


τώρα έβαλα και τον προενισχυτής και η μετρήσεις που πήρα ήταν οι παρακάτω

----------

p.gabr (12-11-12)

----------


## Costis Ni

Πολύ ωραία, φαίνεται οτι τα νούμερα συμφωνούν (ή και καλύτερα) με του κατασκευαστή. Αν και εδώ που τα λέμε, εσύ έχεις βάλει καλύτερα υλικά απο τους τσίπηδες της MF. 

*Πώς σου ακούγεται;*

----------


## KOKAR

ακόμα δεν τον έχω ακούσει.....
κανονίζω όμως να παω σε μια "γκιαφκα" να τον ακούσω με άλλους παρέα για να υπάρχει μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη

----------


## p.gabr

> ακόμα δεν τον έχω ακούσει.....
> κανονίζω όμως να παω σε μια "γκιαφκα" να τον ακούσω με άλλους παρέα για να υπάρχει μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη



Τι να ακούσεις τώρα;
Τα όργανα έχουν καλλυτερα αυτιά :Thumbup: 

Δώσε και εμένα Μπάρμπα

----------


## KOKAR

Σήμερα πήγα στο εργαστήριο του Κώστα ( ultra ) και πήραμε τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις
είσοδο 1ν φορτίο εξόδου 22ΚΩ

200Ηz  παραμόρφωση μη μετρήσιμη με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο το οποίο  έδειχνε 0,00 και έπαιζε το τελευταίο ψηφίο
1ΚΗz   παραμόρφωση μη μετρήσιμη με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο το οποίο  έδειχνε 0,00 και έπαιζε το τελευταίο ψηφίο
10KHz παραμόρφωση μη μετρήσιμη με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο το οποίο  έδειχνε 0,00 και έπαιζε το τελευταίο ψηφίο
20KHz παραμόρφωση μη μετρήσιμη με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο το οποίο  έδειχνε 0,00 και έπαιζε το τελευταίο ψηφίο

----------


## Costis Ni

Εγώ ξαναρωτάω

*Πώς σου ακούγεται;*

----------


## KOKAR

Κώστα η μόνη δοκιμή που έκανα ειναι στο εργαστήριο αλλα ειμαι ανοιχτός να οργανώσουμε κανένα meeting μαζί με άλλους που ακούνε καλά γιατί
εγώ πάνω απο 11 με 12 ΚΗz ......δεν
αλήθεια , διαθέτης τον χώρο σου?

----------


## KOKAR

και η κυματομορφη "το φτερό του καρχαρία".....

----------


## alexander-fa

συνχαρητήρια και απο μένα
αν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις την πλακέτα 1:1 θα το ήθελα...

----------


## KOKAR

θα προσπαθήσω να το βρω 
πάντως στην αρχή εχω δώσει την πλακέτα η οποία ειναι κοντά στο 1:1
άλλωστε μπορείς να δεις το μέγεθος και απο τα υλικά τα οποία ειναι σταθερά

----------


## 744

Υπάρχει και αυτὀ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X10-D-Tube-B...item20cf5a65e7

----------


## Costis Ni

> Κώστα η μόνη δοκιμή που έκανα ειναι στο εργαστήριο αλλα ειμαι ανοιχτός να οργανώσουμε κανένα meeting μαζί με άλλους που ακούνε καλά γιατί
> εγώ πάνω απο 11 με 12 ΚΗz ......δεν
> αλήθεια , διαθέτης τον χώρο σου?



Και βέβαια τον διαθέτω, πάρε τ αυτιά σου κι έλα.
Το τετράγωνο στο χιλιοκυκλο είναι λίγο περίεργο.

----------


## KOKAR

επειδη ο server που φιλοξενούσε τις φωτο στο thread δεν υπάρχει πλέον τις ανεβάζω ξανά ολες μαζί

----------


## KOKAR



----------

nick1974 (13-07-19)

----------


## Stratocaster

Κώστα, τα 12VAC τα μετατρέπει σε συμμετρική +/-36V για την άνοδο και την κάθοδο των λυχνιών ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## KOKAR

κάνει διπλασιασμό η της τάσης

----------


## nick1974

> κάνει διπλασιασμό η της τάσης



Αυτα που χω εγω οπως ειπε κι ο Αργυρης λειτουργουν με 12 και τα ανεβαζουν σε +/- 36 volt.Τωρα ΑΝ το σχεδιο που ανεβασες πο πανω ειναι το original του Χ-10, αν και αυτα τα κιτακια λενε πως ειναι κλωνοι του δε βλεπω να χουν καμια σχεση (παντως εμπλουτισμο αρμονικων κανουν. Οχι οπως αυτο αλλα αρκετα καλα)

Εχεις δοκιμασει καθολου με υψηλοτερες τασεις τι λεει? (καπου ειχα διαβασει πως αυτο με την 6ak5 στα 105 v ακουγεται πολυ καλυτερα. Δε το χω δοκιμασει ακομα)

----------


## KOKAR

Λάθος μου, τετραπλασιασμό και μετά σταθεροποίηση κανει

----------


## KOKAR

τα υλικά που ειναι μεσα στο κόκκινο περίγραμμα ειναι αυτα που αποτελούν τον διπλασιασμό τάσης της καθε ημιπεριοδου
σύνολο δηλαδή τετραπλασιασμο της τάσης

----------


## Stratocaster

Κώστα, παίζει κάποιο σχέδιο για πλακέτα;

----------


## KOKAR

και εδω είναι το original ντυμένο και γυμνό  :Smile:

----------

nick1974 (15-07-19)

----------


## p270

Αργυρη τα σχεδια τα εχω εγω εκτος και αν εχει σκαναρει και ο κωστας την πλακετα οταν του την εδωσα και εγω σκαναρισμενη την εχω απο το original μηχανημα το οποιο εχω ακομα αν και σε αποστρατεια πλεον

αν κανεις υπομονη και δεν μπορει να σε εξυπηρετηση ο κωστα θα στα στειλω


δοκιμασε απο εδω και οποιος αλλος θελει   http://www.easybytez.com/u7wc7td3s908/x-10d.rar

----------


## Stratocaster

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## KOKAR

> Αργυρη τα σχεδια τα εχω εγω εκτος και αν εχει σκαναρει και ο κωστας την πλακετα οταν του την εδωσα και εγω σκαναρισμενη την εχω απο το original μηχανημα το οποιο εχω ακομα αν και σε αποστρατεια πλεον
> 
> αν κανεις υπομονη και δεν μπορει να σε εξυπηρετηση ο κωστα θα στα στειλω
> 
> 
> δοκιμασε απο εδω και οποιος αλλος θελει   http://www.easybytez.com/u7wc7td3s908/x-10d.rar



Καλά έκανες και τα ανέβασες γιατί εδώ δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο να ανεβάσω !

τα αρχεια που ανέβασες ειναι απο το PHOTOSHOP σωστα ?

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή ειναι όντως απο το photoshop τα ανεβάζω σε jpg

----------


## p270

> Καλά έκανες και τα ανέβασες γιατί εδώ δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο να ανεβάσω !
> 
> τα αρχεια που ανέβασες ειναι απο το PHOTOSHOP σωστα ?



ναι κωστα για οποιον θελει να ρωτησει κατι για τα υλικα υπαρχει και το original οποτε ευκολα βρισκουμε οτι θελουμε

----------

